

Superconducting circuits, simplified - user_235711
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/cheaper-superconducting-computer-chips-1017

======
monochr
Here is the original paper if anyone is interested:
arxiv.org/pdf/1403.6423.pdf

~~~
JadeNB
Acch, why not let people look at the abstract before downloading the PDF?
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.6423](http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.6423)

------
gaze
So this is basically a transition edge transistor?

